# EP1W Modem inconsistancies



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I started looking into a couple of things regarding the EP1W modems, and I found something questionable. The ODIN pack found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1260300 contains both the cp_modem.bin and the lte_modem.bin and looks like this:
View attachment 2584


and the one found here: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4589-Leak-EP1W-DEBLOATED-Leak-EP1W-Modem only contains the lte_modem.bin and looks like this:
View attachment 2585


Not sure what's up with this, or which one is "real"

Oh, just for grins, here's the EP1Q file details:
View attachment 2586


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> I started looking into a couple of things regarding the EP1W modems, and I found something questionable. The ODIN pack found here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1260300 contains both the cp_modem.bin and the lte_modem.bin...


I believe that one is the "real" one - I'm not positive on this but I remember reading that the lte radio wasn't changed from ep1q to ep1w (something that is at least hinted at with the similar file sizes of the lte_modem.bin files in your first [ep1w] and last [ep1q] image). I can't attest to the "realness" of the one found here as I did not use that one.


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. The dates are a bit strange too, almost as if there was an updated lte modem released later but packaged under the same name. Maybe tomorrow I'll download the full odin package and dissect it to look at the dates and sizes there...unless someone beats me to it.

All the more reason to wait for the bloody ota, I guess.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, so the cp_modem.bin dated 8/12 and the lte_modem.bin dated 8/10 are the ones that came straight from p3droid's full odin package. And since the lte_modem.bin is identical in size to the EP1Q release, this is consistent with the reports that only the cp_modem.bin was updated in the EP1W release. This leaves us with the lte_modem.bin dated 9/6 which is larger than the previous files. It is either one of 2 things, a last minute update bearing the same build version, or a fake. I know absolutely nothing about this sort of thing, so I pose the question to the folks that do know what the heck is going on. can anybody validate the 9/6 modem?


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

aaronDroid80 said:


> Ok, so the cp_modem.bin dated 8/12 and the lte_modem.bin dated 8/10 are the ones that came straight from p3droid's full odin package. And since the lte_modem.bin is identical in size to the EP1Q release, this is consistent with the reports that only the cp_modem.bin was updated in the EP1W release. This leaves us with the lte_modem.bin dated 9/6 which is larger than the previous files. It is either one of 2 things, a last minute update bearing the same build version, or a fake. I know absolutely nothing about this sort of thing, so I pose the question to the folks that do know what the heck is going on. can anybody validate the 9/6 modem?


I got my EP1W modems (CI510_VZW_EP1W_Modems.tar.md5.7z) from (http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...3-4-ep1w-leaked-official-build.html#post99504) on 9/6. The file size is 3,826 Kb. Is this the one you want to know about? I really don't know what it actually put in my phone but it's working good enough. I can't say I noticed an improvement over EP1Q though.

Where I work I only get 1 or 2 bars of 3g service. I guess it's fairly consistent though because I haven't noticed a hit on battery usage.

Update: Here's what WinRar shows on the one I got. I guess it's different from what yours shows. There must actually be a third one. Don't ask me why Windows shows a different file size that WinRar does. It always does that.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

You're good. That's the same as the ones I show first. You are looking at the size of the full .tar.md5. I had made a copy of the file, dropped the .md5, and opened up that.tar to see the contents of it.

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if I can install these with Odin on my stock, non-rooted EE4?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Does anyone know if I can install these with Odin on my stock, non-rooted EE4?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


You should be able to.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

junksecret said:


> Does anyone know if I can install these with Odin on my stock, non-rooted EE4?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


You can, but if Verizon see's these Radios on your "Stock, non-rooted EE4" it will still void your warranty.


----------



## d-loko (Jul 21, 2011)

Just to clear things up -

The EP1W modems which are linked in the XDA dev forum come from the original TBH EP1W leak thread that P3Droid posted on their forums. I simply uploaded them bc a substantial number of XDA members were missing his second post of the linked thread that contained just the modems... 
I can assure you that if there was an issue with it you would know, as there have been more than 300 downloads thus far. Sorry but there is no conspiracy..


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wasn't questioning the validity of the files you linked to. I had said earlier that those were the good modems. The one in question is the lte_modem dated 9/6 that was linked from this site. Sorry if I created any confusion.

Sent from my Gummy Charged FE 2.0 SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## tuleman (Sep 2, 2011)

Not trying to be argumentitive just posted for information purposes. No prob

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmplekan (Jun 13, 2011)

Charge owners myself included, if you don't already follow @P3droid on twitter please do.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

